# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  دروس الشيخ أيمن رشدى سويد بهيئات (rm+mp3+3gp+amr+wma+mp4+m4v)  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ayman_tamim

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته   كلنا يعرف هذا العالم الجليل الشيخ أيمن رشدى سويد باسلوبة الرائع و الممتع فى شرح دروس التجويد و كثيرون منا ينتظرون دروسة ولا يملون ابدا من تكرار مشاهدتها و التعلم منها   فاخذت افكر كيف يمكن نقلها للجميع بحجم صغير و جودة عالية و ان يستطيع الناس تناقلها فيما بينهم   و من مشاهدتى ان معظم الشباب لا يتخلى ابدا عن هاتف المحمول و يستمع دوما الى ما يحب   فقمت بتحويل جميع الملفات الى صيغة 3gp و تم تجربتها على العديد من انواع الهواتف المحمولة التي بها خاصية تشغيل الفيديو و الأفلام و الحمد لله تعمل بشكل جيد  http://ia340909. us.archive. org/2/items/ swydan/3gp. for.mobile/  real playerو قمت بعمل نسخة اخرى تعمل على الوندوز و برنامج ال  http://ia300003.us.archive.org/3/items/swydan/  mp3 و نسخة اخيرة ملفات صوتية فقط بصيغة mp3تعمل على الكمبيوتر و ايضا الهواتف المحمولة التى تدعم تشغيل ملفات ال   http://ia340909. us.archive. org/2/items/ swydan/mp3. for.windows. and.mobile/   و حتى يستطيع الجميع متابعة اى تجديد فى مواقع التحميل و ضعتها فى مجموعة بحيث تكون اخر رسالة هية التى تحتوى على اخر موقع نشط للتحميل http://ia340908. us.archive. org/2/items/ swydan  الدال على الخير كفاعلة ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم       اسماء الدروس   الملف الأول معنى التجويد   الملف الثاني مراتب القراءة   الملف الثالث علم التجويد   الملف الرابع تدوين القرآن - جزء أول   الملف الخامس تدوين القرآن - جزء ثاني   الملف السادس تدوين القرآن -جزء ثالث   الملف السابع تدوين القرآن جزء رابع   الملف الثامن القراء العشر   الملف التاسع النقل الصوتي للقرآن   الملف العاشر أحكام الميم الساكنة   الملف الحادي عشر أحكام النون الساكنة - الأظهار   الملف الثاني عشر أحكام النون الساكنة - الأخفاء   الملف الثالث عشر أحكام النون الساكنة - الأقلاب   الملف الرابع عشر أحكام النون الساكنة - الأدغام   الملف الخامس عشر الأدغــــام الناقص   الملف السادس عشر أدغــــام المتجانسين   الملف السابع عشر أدغــــام المتماثلين   الملف الثامن عشر النون والميم المشددتين   الملف التاسع عشر أنواع الــمــدود   الملف العشرون المــــد الطبيعي   الملف الحادي والعشرون مــد الــبدل   الملف الثاني و العشرون مــد الــعــوض   الملف الثالث و العشرون الــمــد المــتصــل   الملف الرابع و العشرون الــمــد المــنـفـصــل   الملف الخامس و العشرون تـعـريـف مــد الـصـلة   الملف السادس و العشرون مــد الــصلة   الملف السابع و العشرون الــمــد اللازم   الملف الثامن و العشرون الــمــد الـعـارض للسكون   الملف التاسع و العشرون الــمــد اللـيـن   الملف الثلاثون علاقة مد اللين بالمد العارض للسكون   الملف الحادي و الثلاثون ياء المد   الملف الثاني و الثلاثون تركيب المدين   الملف الثالث و الثلاثون التعوذ والبسملة   الملف الرابع و الثلاثون حكم الاستعاذة والبسملة   الملف الخامس و الثلاثون اللحن   الملف السادس و الثلاثون علم الأبتداء   الملف السابع و الثلاثون أنواع الوقف   الملف الثامن و الثلاثون الوقف والابتداء   الملف التاسع و الثلاثون تابع الوقف والابتداء   الملف الأربعون بعض حالات الوقف والابتداء   الملف الحادي والأربعون الفرق بين الوقف والقطع والسكت   الملف الثاني والأربعون السكت   الملف الثالث والأربعون تابع السكت   الملف الرابع والأربعون السكتات   الملف الخامس والأربعون وتعريف - صلي _ قلي   الملف السادس والأربعون تعريف - وضع ميم صغيرة   الملف السابع والأربعون الالفات السبعة   الملف الثامن والأربعون الامالة   الملف التاسع والأربعون التقاء ساكنان   الملف الخمسون الحالات الناشئة عن تجاور حرفين   الملف الحادي والخمسون الحرف   الملف الثاني والخمسون الحرفان المتقاربان   الملف الثالث والخمسون الحروف المقطعة   الملف الرابع والخمسون السين   الملف الخامس والخمسون اللام الشمسية والقمرية   الملف السادس والخمسون المخارج الرئيسة للحروف   الملف السابع والخمسون لام التعريف   الملف الثامن والخمسون مخارج الحروف   1 الملف التاسع والخمسون مخارج اللسان   الملف السـتون مخارج اللسان 2   الملف الحادي والسـتون مخرج الجوف   الملف الثاني والسـتون مخرج الحروف ق &ك &ج & ى & ش   الملف الثالث والسـتون مخرج الحروف ط د ت ز س ص ظ ث   الملف الرابع والسـتون مخرج الضاد واللام   الملف الخامس والسـتون مخرجا النون والراء   الملف السادس والسـتون هاء الضمير   الملف السابع والسـتون الاستطالة والغنة   الملف الثامن والسـتون الاستعلاء والاستفال   الملف التاسع والسـتون الاشمام   الملف السبعون التفشى   الملف الحادي والسبعون التكرير   الملف الثاني والسبعون الثمرة العملية للشدة والرخاوة والبينية   الملف الثالث والسبعون الشدة والبينية والرخاوة   الملف الرابع والسبعون الصفير والتفشى   الملف الخامس والسبعون المتماثلان والمتجانسان   الملف السادس والسبعون النبر   الملف السابع والسبعون الهمس والجهر   الملف الثامن والسبعون صفات الالف والياء   الملف التاسع والسبعون صفات التاءوالجيم   الملف الثامنون صفات الحروف   الملف الحادي والثمانين صفات الخاء والدال والذال   الملف الثاني والثمانين صفات الراء والزاى والسين   الملف الثالث والثمانين صفات الطاء والظاء والعين   الملف الرابع والثمانين صفات الغين والفاء والقاف   الملف الخامس والثمانين صفات النون والهاء والواو   الملف السادس والثمانين صفات الشين والصاد والضاد   الملف السابع والثمانين صفتا الاطباق والانفتاح   الملف الثامن والثمانين القلقلة   الملف التاسع والثمانين تابع القلقلة   الملف التسعون حروف القلقلة   الملف الحادي و التسعين أخطاء تقع عند نطق القلقلة   الملف الثاني و التسعين همزة الوصل   الملف الثالث و التسعين همزة الوصل فى الاسماء والحروف   الملف الرابع و التسعين همزة القطع   الملف الخامس و التسعين دخول همزة القطع على همزة الوصل   الملف السادس و التسعين تسهيل الهمزة   الملف السابع و التسعين ادكر   الملف الثامن و التسعين الآن   الملف التاسع و التسعين ألقه 28 النمل   الملف المائة الله   الملف الأول بعد المائة كلمة ضعف   الملف الثاني بعد المائة يهدي   الملف الثالث بعد المائة التفخيم والترقيق   الملف الرابع بعد المائة درجات التفخيم والترقيق   الملف الخامس بعد المائة مراتب التفخيم   الملف السادس بعد المائة حكم الراء   الملف السابع بعد المائة أزمنة الحروف المتحركة   الملف الثامن بعد المائة أزمنة الغنن   الملف التاسع بعد المائة تطبيق على الازمنة   الملف العاشر بعد المائة أتمام الحركات   الملفين الحادي عشر والثاني عشر بعد المائة السكت والأستعلاء والأستفال مكرر بحجمين مختلفين   الملف الثالث عشر بعد المائة صفحة من المصحف   الملف الرابع عشر بعد المائة أخر المصحف   الملف الخامس عشر بعد المائة لقاء مع الدكتور أيمن سويد    تـــــــــم بحمد الله   ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم  منقول    أنت الزائر رقم

----------


## ehabbb

رائع...                  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ayman_tamim

> رائع...  جزاك الله كل خير

 و جزاك الله انت ايضا اخى الكريم كل خير على مشاركتك الطيبة

----------


## Ahmed Seoudy

مجهود عظيم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ayman_tamim

تم بحمد الله اضافة الجزء الرابع من هيئات الصوت و الصورة و هوة عبارة عن ملفات  صوتية من نوع AMR و هية تعمل على الهواتف المحمولة تجدونها فى الوصلة التالية http://ia340909.us.archive.org/2/items/swydan/amr.for.windows.and.mobile/

----------


## يورو2006

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## ayman_tamim

> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

 جزاكم الله كل خير على المشاركة و الدعاء

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

*الله اللهأنعم بأهل القرءانطيب الله فاكبارك الله فيك*

----------


## ayman_tamim

> *الله اللهأنعم بأهل القرءانطيب الله فاكبارك الله فيك*

  
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم و انتظر مفاجئة جديدة قريبا باذن الله

----------


## دعم ومقاومة

بارك الله فيك

----------


## MOH_AMED

جزاك الله خيرآ

----------


## ayman_tamim

> بارك الله فيك

 جزاك الله كل خير و ارجو نشرها بين من احببت

----------


## ayman_tamim

> جزاك الله خيرآ

 جزيت خيرا باذن الله

----------


## الخالدي-13

مجهود جبار تستحق الاشادة به اسأل الله ان يثيبك ويرفع قدرك في الدنيا والآخرة انه سميع مجيب

----------


## ayman_tamim

> مجهود جبار تستحق الاشادة به   اسأل الله ان يثيبك ويرفع قدرك في الدنيا والآخرة انه سميع مجيب

   جزاك الله كل خير و ستجد تجديد مستمر منها اول نسخة على مستوى العالم لاجهزة ال ipod  فى الوصلة التالية  http://ia340908.us.archive.org/2/items/swydan/mp4/

----------


## د.الاسدي

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك   بس انا ليش يطلع لي .......................   *Page not found*  We’re sorry, the page you have requested is not available. If the file has moved, you may be able to find it by clicking here. You may also be able to find more information at this item’s details page.

----------


## hendawy

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ووفقك الله إلى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو رهف

ما شاء الله أخي .. إن شاء الله يكون هذا العمل زيادة في ميزان حسناتك .. 
وضعت الموضوع في المفضلة ، فأنا لا أمتلك موبايل به هذه الخاصية .. إن شاء الله قريبا أمتلك جهاز

----------


## momhussan

جزاكم الله كل خير والله يبارك فيكم

----------


## ayman_tamim

> جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك   بس انا ليش يطلع لي .......................   *Page not found*  We’re sorry, the page you have requested is not available. If the file has moved, you may be able to find it by clicking here. You may also be able to find more information at this item’s details page.

 اخى الكريم ربما يكون السرفر مشغول فى هذا الوقت او تحت الصيانه 
كرر المحاولة مرة اخرى و باذن الله يعمل معك

----------


## ayman_tamim

> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ووفقك الله إلى ما يحب ويرضى

 جزالك الله كل خير

----------


## ayman_tamim

> ما شاء الله أخي .. إن شاء الله يكون هذا العمل زيادة في ميزان حسناتك .. 
> وضعت الموضوع في المفضلة ، فأنا لا أمتلك موبايل به هذه الخاصية .. إن شاء الله قريبا أمتلك جهاز

 بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
لا تنسى ان الدال على الخير كفاعلة فان ارسلت لاحبائك عن الموضوع كانك قمت به بنفسك

----------


## ayman_tamim

> جزاكم الله كل خير والله يبارك فيكم

 و يبارك فيك اخى الكريم

----------


## مبتدى

تسلم يدك مجهود عظيم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ayman_tamim

> تسلم يدك مجهود عظيم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

 جذاك الله خيرا 
لقد قمت فقط بوضع الحلقات على النت و لست انا من سجلها  اخوة لنا فى الله قاموا بكل هذا المجهود

----------


## م. تيمور

جزيت خيرا باذن الله

----------


## بريق النور

أسأل الله أن يجزيك عنا كل خير 
لكن أتمنى منكم إعادة رفعها ، فإن موقع أرشيف له مدة ثم يحذف الملفات من عليه ، وقد حذفت الآن وللأسف .. 
لكم مني خالص الود والتقدير

----------


## Ahmed Hasan

شكرا اخي على هذه الدروس

----------


## basomakm

شكرا

----------


## general

الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## code49

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي على الموضوع

----------


## code49

في انتضار جديدك من الموضيع

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

جزاك الله كل خير  جهد مميز ما شاء الله  الله يكتب لك أجرها إلى يوم الدين

----------


## أخ مثقف وعاقل

جزاك الله خيرا وجهلة الله في ميزان حسناتك،،،،،،،،،

----------


## فوركس2009

بارك الله بك

----------


## firas babil

و الله   لا يسعني إلا الدعاء الصادق لمن أنشاء الموضوع و كل من أغنى الموضوع بمشاركاته 
اللهم و فقهم لما تحب و ترضى و جعلهم من عبادك الصالحين و أدخلهم جنتك برحمتك و رزقهم لزه النظر الى وجهك الكريم و أنت راضاً  عنهم   أمين أمين  يا رب العالمين  و الحمد لله

----------


## mahmoudh7

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## محمود ابو مازن

بارك الله فيك

----------


## القعقـاع

جزاك الله خير

----------


## طاع الخرايم

اسأل الله ان يثيبك ويرفع قدرك في الدنيا والآخرة انه سميع مجيب

----------


## code 606

الروابط معطلة  أخي 
هل يمكن روابط بديلة من فضلك
ضروروي

----------


## EZZAT2004

http://ia300003.us.archive.org/3/items/swydan/ 
أخر تعديل لجميع روابط الشيخ
الرجاء التعديل على المشاركة الأولى
من الموضوع

----------


## Moahmed ali

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## SHARK-32

جزاك الله كل خير 
جهد مميز ما شاء الله 
الله يكتب لك أجرها إلى يوم الدين

----------


## نوره

جزاك الله كل الخيـر
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## mr.beznes

جزآك الله الف خير ..

----------


## osama ahmad

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الغنيم

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

جزاك الله خيرآ

----------


## احمد سامى

اللهم اغفر لنـا واعفو عنا  
جــزاك الله الف خــير اخي والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## حدود حمود

جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا

----------


## Yousifaction

ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله
مكتبة فريدة ومميزة تسلم ايدك وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله

----------


## ابو حمود

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## TARIQ-FX

مجهود عظيم
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## omar1991

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## meso

اللهم اجعل القران العظيم شفيعا لنا يوم القيامه

----------


## meso

اللهم شفع فينا القران

----------


## meso

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## meso

اللهم شفع فينا القران

----------


## Hyunqul

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## إبن غزة

مجهود عظيم اخي الكريم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ،،

----------


## زهرة عبده

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على الموضوع القيم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## rasharx

رائع الدكتور ايمن وجزا الله من نشر هذه الروابط خير الجزاء

----------


## UaE1000

اروع موضوع في المنتدا 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## salie-20

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## frimo

بارك الله فيك

----------


## caty

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## caty

بارك الله فيك

----------


## جون_ايف

بارك الله فيك

----------


## islam10

دروس رائعة ...بارك الله فيك

----------


## Elwin

أنا مسلم وأبدأ دائمًا صباحي بالاستماع إلى تلاوة القرآن الكريم. سوف أقوم بالتأكيد بتنزيله على هاتفي الذكي للاستفاده منه في أداء صلاتي الصباحية. بارككم الله برحمته الواسعة. شكرًا لك!

----------


## تامر_وجدي

بارك الله فيك يا باشا

----------


## Fares_mohammed

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## k.e.n

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## k.e.n

جميله وبارك الله بكم

----------

